# Goose Pastrami



## Buckeyedude (Jul 4, 2021)

I prepped and brined my goose breast for the last 8 days.  Today they are getting baptized by hickory and apple smoke!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 4, 2021)

Oh Heck yeah!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2021)

Oh, I bet that will be good. 
Something I never did when I was actively goose hunting.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 7, 2021)

Goose is the most fundamentally changed meat I have ever cured. It can be strong and gamey before and absolutely delicious once cured. I have had farmers that won't eat a goose if I gave it to them, but love the goose pastrami.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jul 7, 2021)

archeryrob said:


> Goose is the most fundamentally changed meat I have ever cured. It can be strong and gamey before and absolutely delicious once cured. I have had farmers that won't eat a goose if I gave it to them, but love the goose pastrami.


It's pretty good!  I like to make  Reuben casserole out of it!  Just gotta watch out for shot....


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 7, 2021)

Buckeyedude said:


> Just gotta watch out for shot....


I run them through the slicer and use them for scrambled eggs or just finger jerky. The slicer pops out every BB


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 6, 2021)

archeryrob nailed it....curing changes goose meat in a very profound way. I love goose pastrami and yours looks delicious!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 6, 2021)

Dang! Can’t wait for it!


----------

